# Beginner Knitter



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi :wave: I am so excited bc tomorow is my first knitting lesson. I have been trying to find someone to teach me for at least 2 yrs. I finally was driving around aimlessly and saw this shop that I'm going to tomorrow.

I just want to thank you guys too bc after seeing all your beautiful sweaters it gave me the desire to still keep looking for help.

I'm hoping I can learn some and get started on maybe a really soft baby blue blanket for my boy  

Do you all think a blanket is the easiest project to start?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I crochet & have had a really hard time trying to learning to knit but when I first started crocheting afghans were all I would make. Maybe scarves woulkd be a good first thing.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

ChiChiMomma said:


> Hi :wave: I am so excited bc tomorow is my first knitting lesson


Good luck on your first lesson. 




ChiChiMomma said:


> Do you all think a blanket is the easiest project to start?


Try making a basic scarf first. Get use to the basis knit and purl. If you get through making a basic scarf without any holes or extra or less stitches. Make another scarf with a little bit challenging pattern. If you get through making a little bit fancy pattern scarf without any flaws. I say, Go for it. Try knitting a blanket for your baby boy. 

Also, try to learn how to read a basic pattern with all the abbreviations. Do not rush into it. Be patience. Do not go crazy and purchased all the cool color yarns after your first lesson. Believe me, knitting might be a trend, but it can get REAL expensive. 

If you have any questions about knitting... there are many talented people here who can also help you with your knitting questions. 

Good luck!

Linda and Tiny


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

I agree; if you start with a simple scarf pattern it will knit up faster than a blanket and you will feel as though you accomplished something. I had to begin slow with smaller projects just to get confident. Take you time and enjoy; knitting is really relaxing once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Princess5342 (Jan 18, 2006)

Easy sweater I made for a friend with a Chi:

Measure the chast all the way arround - then the leangth of the back from neck to tail - then the belly from neck to mid tummy - then were the front legs are. 

Knit one rectangle for the back that is 1/2 the chest diamiter wide and neck to tail long.

Knit one rectangle for the belly that is the other 1/2 of the chest diamiter wide and neck to mid-tummy long.

Sew them together with your tapistry needle leaving leg size hole at the right spot for the front legs to go through.

It's not the most fancy sweater but its a good one to start with - you can use a simple knit stitch and then as you learn to pearl it is a great way to practice stocking knit and seed stitch without the frustration of a big shapped piece! Once you learn knitting in the round you can easly add a rip stitch collor and legs to the same piece! 

Good luck!


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

wow, I can not believe i thought I could get started on my blanket! That shows what a true beginner I am! 

I went today and it was alot of fun & I am starting on a scarf. Thanks chiscrochetcrazy & everyone for the scarf tip...the woman I went to wanted me to make a hat to start but since I don't wear hats or anyone I know really wears them, I suggested a scarf like you said & so she agreed.
so now I'm working on my scarf. It's wool & mohair and cream colored. 

I'm really glad I went too bc everyone there was really nice & I just feel good that I'm finally starting something I've been wanting & dreaming of doing for a Very long time 

Thanks again for all the help  & Thanks Princess too for that sweater idea :angel1: 

I don't know if you guys saw this site but also the woman I went to told me about this site www.knittinghelp.com if maybe someone else here needs any help


----------



## Princess5342 (Jan 18, 2006)

Here is another pattern from www.lionbrand.com 


http://cache.lionbrand.com/patterns/kfancyf-dogSweater.html


:lol:


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

That sweater is gorgeous, Princess! I luv it..maybe next year i'll be ready to attempt that one though!

Mexibeach, you are so right. I can't believe how relaxing it is...I have so much nervous energy & it just really made me feel so calm for once. 
I'm really addicted now

Thanks for all your help everyone


----------



## dirrtydiesel (Jan 10, 2006)

good luck
my mom's gonna teach me how to knit soon


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

ChiChiMomma,

I can't wait to see your scarf. If you have a chance, please show us some pictures! 

Cream color = EXCELLENT CHOICE!!!


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi :wave: Ok... here it is!!!








it's got some pokes & holes but I don't mind


----------

